# nvidia graphics card & motherboard support

## linuxnutbox

THIS MESSAGE IS FOR GENTOO DEVELOPERS-

In the midst of introducing myself, my name is Mario Gastelum, I am the head of Global engineering at eVGA. I am in charge of R & D, and Engineering.

As an avid user of Gentoo, LFS, Debian, Slackware & Yoper and Linux Developer, I really enjoy this distro, and in my position I am interested as to what type of support or contributions I can make to help Gentoo work better with nvidia based cards and motherboards.

Please email me with your contact information.

Sincerely,

Mario Gastelum

mario@evga.com

----------

## Vanquirius

Hi there,

It is unclear what you are trying to offer. If you just want to help, start by having a look at our bugs in bugzilla. Just search for the nvidia keyword and you should see a lot of bugs, enough to keep you entertained for very long...

Tip: most developers do not hang around these Forums much. Try #gentoo-dev in Freenode. Ask for voice in #gentoo, if necessary.

----------

## linuxnutbox

Actually,

I have graphic cards and nforce motherboards (AMD/Intel) that I can give out to developers from a hardware/testing point of view. And from the software angle, I can allocate some man hours every week to software debugging from our team of programmers and engineers.

I will review bugzilla and examine what my team can do to help. And any realistic request where our cards are needed or motherboards, I will review and grant. So if there is any hardware requests, please email me with your need list.

Mario Gastelum

mario@evga.com

----------

## astinus

I think the Gentoo/AMD64 strategic lead would probably love to hear from you - as a herd we'd love to try and get some testing platforms for EM64T, and nVidia is always a popular chipset choice amongst our users. If you use IRC, might I suggest you /msg KingTaco - if he's not about, you can also contact Kugelfang or Blubb!

Edit:

Also worth pointing out if you don't use IRC, then kingtaco@gentoo.org will work just as well  :Very Happy: 

----------

## linuxnutbox

Sounds like a great idea. I will get a hold of these guys.

Mario Gastelum

mario@evga.com

----------

## KingTaco

 *Astinus wrote:*   

> I think the Gentoo/AMD64 strategic lead would probably love to hear from you - as a herd we'd love to try and get some testing platforms for EM64T, and nVidia is always a popular chipset choice amongst our users. If you use IRC, might I suggest you /msg KingTaco - if he's not about, you can also contact Kugelfang or Blubb!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Also worth pointing out if you don't use IRC, then kingtaco@gentoo.org will work just as well 

 

I'm allways interested in new hardware.  Currently we have a need for the following systems:

single/dual core uniproc/SMP EM64T

dual core SMP Opteron

If you would like to donate any equipment, please contact me offlist at kingtaco@gentoo.org

I also bet the X11 team would be interested in some video cards, spyderous@gentoo.org would be a good guy to contact for that.

----------

## JeffW_

I'm actually running on an Athlon64 3400+ with the nVidia chipset (Shuttle system).  My video card is a g-Force 6800 (PCI-X).  At this point I've been nothing short of impressed.  I can definitely help with further testing and supporting of other nVidia hardware.

----------

## dracony

try making a gentoo with 2 video cards(one onboard and one nvidia) boot with nvidia as a main card, with no agpgart issues.

Because it works only on 2.6.9 kernel.

And gives panics everytime

----------

## KingTaco

 *dracony wrote:*   

> try making a gentoo with 2 video cards(one onboard and one nvidia) boot with nvidia as a main card, with no agpgart issues.
> 
> Because it works only on 2.6.9 kernel.
> 
> And gives panics everytime

 

```
00:09.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

00:0c.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)

```

gentoo(and every other recent linux distro) works fine with multiple video cards.  what you are most likely experencing is a BIOS problem.

----------

